
An opinionated list of skills you need for a DevOps job in 2018 - tnolet
https://checklyhq.com/blog/2018/08/an-opinionated-list-of-skills-you-need-for-a-devops-job-in-2018/
======
throwaway5250
Kudos for _Peopleware_.

But otherwise, meh. Can you use strace and wireshark effectively? If not, the
rest isn't going to save you.

~~~
tnolet
point taken. I'd add tcpdump to the lot.

